# Used Horsebox dealers?



## claireodono (30 April 2013)

This is my first post so hope this is in correct place! I am coming to Badminton for the weekend and i am hoping to look at horseboxes in the area. Looking for some ideas of any good horsebox dealers or any private seller in the area. I have been looking for a 4 stall horsebox with living which I have found very difficult to find in Ireland, year approx 1998-2002.


----------

